# question about my 10" caribes, and 11" diamond rhom



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I have a 120gal, with 2 ten inch caribes, and 2 eight inch red bellys. Ok, they have rankin like anyothers shoal, but I have been noticing the big boy caribe, who never has had so much as a scratch on him, always the dominant one in the 6 yrs they have been a shoal, and latley, the 2nd in chrge caribe has been "playfully" chasin the big boy everywhere allllll day....so much so a few times, my big boys gills would breathe very heavy...as I'm typin this now he's being chased...lol...never stops......ne suggestions..or is #2 becomin. #1 haha iunno...

And the 11" rhom, he likes to swim in the corner of the tank, by a huge amazon sword plant.....and goes inbetwqeeen the leaves without touhcing nething, and goes sideways n swims across the tank literally sidways.....not dying or nothin...I seen that sidewayz look.....this is more like he's playin..ne1 see that b4?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Boy o boy just wait till hater and trigga see this post ! ! !


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

wrd up fo sizzle mi nizzle. Dat sh*t rite der iz tha hotnss.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

skylute3 said:


> wrd up fo sizzle mi nizzle. Dat sh*t rite der iz tha hotnss.


mehhh? am i missing something?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You have some issues here... First, your small tank is over stocked with big fish. But...this one is the biggie!



> And the 11" rhom, he likes to swim in the corner of the tank, by a huge amazon sword plant.....and goes inbetwqeeen the leaves without touhcing nething, and goes sideways n swims across the tank literally sidways.....not dying or nothin...I seen that sidewayz look.....this is more like he's playin..ne1 see that b4?


Your 11" rhom doesn't "like" to hangout in the corner of the tank and isn't "playin", either. Piranhas don't play. He's stressed and doesn't like being with the pygos in such a confined space. That combo only works in the biggest of tanks. This is a disaster waiting to happen and the rhom will probably get the brunt of it. 
Divide the rhom off at the least! At best, give him his own tank.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> mehhh? am i missing something?


Seedless prolly thinks this guy is trying to cause trouble or looking for a fight,


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL I was just referring to the broken ass English. I hate when people type like they have all but 2 brain cells.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> LOL I was just referring to the broken ass English. I hate when people type like they have all but 2 brain cells.


n
Ah, I see now, dat sh*t aint cool yo... and I'm done.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ranking in the shoal can often switch from time to time which someone will always try and overthrown the current king. I had multiple mixed Pygos which the most dominant one in the tank was the 10" Tern in a tank of 11-14" RBs, Pirayas and Caribas. Its a natural occurance which the balance of power doesnt always go for the biggest or the baddest.

As for your Serra, out of all the spaces in the tank, it seems that he's claimed and found his favorite spot.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, but to clear the air, the 11" rhom is in his own 60 gallon, which isn't much for now, buut its limited space....I also have a 5" brnadit and a 4 " sanchezi. Sooooo like I said room is limited...but yea its not flashin either, he don't scratch, he literally does it, in my opinion of doin this hobby since 2000, he's playing......meanin he's happy, he's got gr8 color, and very active, without any incident....but I'm curious is ne1 seen this b4....bc I only had him for 7 months or so, and my pygo shoal no1 everrrrrr done that. Either waythanks every1, hopefully I get sum pics up asap, don't wanna toot my own horn but they r all pretty damn decent


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Try to get a pic of him sideways, or even better a video


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Thanks for the replys, but to clear the air, the 11" rhom is in his own 60 gallon










Good!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

skylute3 said:


> Thanks for the replys, but to clear the air, the 11" rhom is in his own 60 gallon, which isn't much for now, buut its limited space....I also have a 5" brnadit and a 4 " sanchezi. Sooooo like I said room is limited...*but yea its not flashin either, he don't scratch, he literally does it, in my opinion of doin this hobby since 2000, he's playing......meanin he's happy, he's got gr8 color, and very active,* without any incident....but I'm curious is ne1 seen this b4....bc I only had him for 7 months or so, and my pygo shoal no1 everrrrrr done that. Either waythanks every1, hopefully I get sum pics up asap, don't wanna toot my own horn but they r all pretty damn decent


Whatever you say there bud









get your rhom a bigger tank. How wide is the 60? How long is it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Flashing** when a fish rubs themself on objects or gravel in the tank.

I would love to see some pictures of your P's


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

ksls said:


> Flashing** when a fish rubs themself on objects or gravel in the tank.
> 
> I would love to see some pictures of your P's


I will try an have sum pics up Monday..if possible...I only have internet on my phone, and its hard to do stuff on it....but the rhom tank (60g) is 24" tall, 18" wide....I kkno he deserves bigger, but he's goin strong for now.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I will try an have sum pics up Monday..if possible...I only have internet on my phone, and its hard to do stuff on it....but the rhom tank (60g) is 24" tall, 18" wide....I kkno he deserves bigger, but he's goin strong for now.
[/quote]

I love to see some pics and what kind powerhead and filteration are you running on it


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

nothing spectacular, but a ac 70 powerhead, runs 24/7 with sponge filter to vaccum crap, and filter is a ehiem canister, i forgot the model bc im not home right now, but its a big boy, keeps crystalll clear. i have black gravel, and one big amazon sword plant in the corner of the tank....

my pygo tank, 120g has my 2 reds n 2 caribe, has the maxi jet 1200 with eco mod, and 2 emporer 400s on the back. nothing special either, white sand, 5 amazon swords, and a few drift wood pieces...

my brandti kinda of gets the shitty end, hes only in a 20 gallon with 1 drift wood, 1 sword plant. emperor 280 on that one.

my snachezi, 35 gallon hexagon...with sum marienland filter, and white sand and swornds again.....same patterns for all i guess....


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

skylute3 said:


> nothing spectacular, but a ac 70 powerhead, runs 24/7 with sponge filter to vaccum crap, and filter is a ehiem canister, i forgot the model bc im not home right now, but its a big boy, keeps crystalll clear. i have black gravel, and one big amazon sword plant in the corner of the tank....
> 
> my pygo tank, 120g has my 2 reds n 2 caribe, has the maxi jet 1200 with eco mod, and 2 emporer 400s on the back. nothing special either, white sand, 5 amazon swords, and a few drift wood pieces...
> 
> ...


One thing I can tell you is that the SIDEWAYS SWIMMING at the Glass is actually quite normal.
Im not gonna say its " Happy " but it definetly doesnt look like its in distress...

For example , my Manny will look at the glass and swim towards it literally sideways.
Its been doing it since its 1st OWNER. im its 3rd.

Other Piranha owners have concurred with that aswell.

and about Your Rhombeus hanging out in the Corner Dont worry about it.
Rhombeus arent always the most active anyways. My Fish do the same thing .

But You definetly need to get that Large Rhom into a Bigger tank.


----------

